
Tim Cook: users will be able to turn off iPhone battery performance throttling - kjhughes
https://9to5mac.com/2018/01/17/turn-off-iphone-battery-performance-throttling/
======
slybrowser
This is great but I doubt that it will fix all of the slow apps out there.

